# ANOTHER BFN!!



## rookie (May 15, 2005)

Hi everyone

Well today was test day and i tested and it was a BFN.
I'm actually coping well ( no tears as yet ) as I always try and prepare 
myself for the worst rather than be too optimistic.
I've spoken to the fertility nurse at hosp and she couldn't have been nicer,
nearly set me off!
I feel that i just want to get going and start next treatment straight away,
but nurse told me we will have to wait for 3 AF.
not sure if we are going to do IVF again or do FET,  as i may have up to 
19 frosties!!  need to check with hosp today how many they actually froze.
Nurse says it may be better to do another IVF while my hormones are still
ok and store frosties for later. But until we have appointment with consultant
dont know what he will recommend.

sending lots and lots of good luck wishes to everyone still on 2ww
hope your dreams will come true

down for the count, but getting up fighting, rookie xxxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Rookie,

Im really sorry to hear of your negative, I am getting a phonecall lunch time re my blood test and think is going to be a negative too, hpt's have been negative?

Good luck on your next go, and enjoy your holiday, if ours hasn't worked again we are going to Thailand, need a brake emotionally after 3 BFN on the trot.

Take care.

poppins x


----------



## flumpette (Apr 19, 2005)

Rookie.  My heart goes out to you.  All that waiting and now this.  I hope you have a very relaxing and well deserved holiday, to return positive and ready for the next cycle after 3 af's.  Love Flumpette x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Rookie......i'm sorry for your news.

Hope your dreams come true too 

Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------

